# Coaster Wagons



## Shawn (May 8, 2017)

Top to bottom : Radio Flyer Imperial (41" length), Hamilton Greyhound, Radio Flyer, Unknown Mfg ? shows up in 1932 Butler Brothers Catalog, Hamilton Greyhound (rear duals are original). The Imperial is in terrible shape but I should save it anyway as you don't see too many around.


----------



## rollfaster (May 9, 2017)

Wow, all really sweet. Love those long wheelbase wagons.


----------



## stezell (May 9, 2017)

Like those Greyhound wagons man!


----------



## bobsbikes (May 11, 2017)

love the wagons I have 5 my self 2 I restored and 3 I left alone


----------



## madmanmark (May 21, 2017)

I love your collection. I am a newbie to these toy wagons. I just got my first one and have no idea of anything about it. Can you take a look and help me identify it, any comments on condition, value, rarity, 

 

 ect...?


----------



## Shawn (May 22, 2017)

Madmanmark,  The wagon in your pics is a Hamilton (maker) Greyhound. Nice condition too. Likely middle to late 50's ? Value always depends on who's buying and what they're willing to give ? The one in my pics with the dual rear wheels was $75 off Craigslist. This now belongs to a friend of mine who wanted it. He gave me $80 ($5 finders fee). Were your wagon mine I personally would need at least $100 from a friend and more if posted on Craigs. Ebay is where things seem to command the highest prices.  I've only one wagon dear to my heart which is a Gendron "Normandie" that's been in my family about 80 years. I've pics of my Mother pulling my Aunt in it when they were little girls. Not sure any of this info helps ?


----------



## ridingtoy (May 22, 2017)

Shawn, that's pretty neat to still have a wagon that was passed down through the family and also have some photo history to go with it. To me, the sentimental value of something like that would far surpass any monetary value.

Dave


----------



## Shawn (Jul 19, 2017)

Recent purchase. Have wanted one since I was a boy. Has headlights with glass lenses that work. Pretty sure it's been restored at some point ? Can't imagine a survivor in this condition ? Was certainly intended for riding on rather than pulling by the handle which is very short and would cause a bite to the Achilles tendon. Why a grown man has to have something like this is silly but I like old wagons.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 20, 2017)

Shawn said:


> View attachment 647215
> Recent purchase. Have wanted one since I was a boy. Has headlights with glass lenses that work. Pretty sure it's been restored at some point ? Can't imagine a survivor in this condition ? Was certainly intended for riding on rather than pulling by the handle which is very short and would cause a bite to the Achilles tendon. Why a grown man has to have something like this is silly but I like old wagons.



That's amazing, I love it!


----------

